# من أين البداية



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (31 أغسطس 2016)

تم اختيارى لادارة السلامة لمشروع ضخم قد بدأ حديثا, أرجو تزويدى ببعض النصائح من واقع خبراتكم الثرة حول كيفية البداية ومن ثم السيطرة على الامور.


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (7 سبتمبر 2016)

:72::86::10::10::11::11::11::11:


----------

